# Foam gun



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello,

I bought this at the open day ... absolutely brilliant .. loads of foam :thumb: 

Might be worth keeping the Hozelock 3/4 inch adaptor(part 2289, this screws in and the clips to the Hozelock hose connector just fine.

Andy


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you mean the GILMOUR foam gun that runs straight from the garden tap pressure hose? If so i think everyone should have one as brilliant tool and worth the money as not cheap.
Try it with DP extreme foam from motorgeek link on this forum as its AMAZING!!


----------

